# PC-Fernseher 2.Bildschirm auf Vollbild schalten



## nurlasiosa (2. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich hab meinen PC-Monitor (Hyundai,Q17) mit meinem Phillips '32' LCD TV über DVI-HDMI verbunden. Die Übetragung funktioniert soweit ordentlich.

Mein Wunsch ist nun, ProEvolution2010 (welches über den PC läuft) am Fernseher in Vollbild spielen zu können. (da ich mir ebenfalls einen Adapter für PlayStation2 Controller bestellt habe, um gemütlich auf dem Sofa spielen zu können)

Die Bildanzeige zu duplizieren reicht indes nicht (das Bild am Fernseher nur sehr klein dargestellt), da mein Computerbildschirm gerade mal die Auflösung 1280 x 1024 erreicht. Der Fernseher erreicht die maximale Auflösung von 1920 x 1080.

Eine weitere Überlegung war, die Anzeige zu erweitern. Wenn ich hier jedoch das Spiel auf den Fernseher verschiebe und auf Vollbild schalte, öffnet er das Spiel am PC-Monitor.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Problem zu lösen, sodass ich am 2. Bildschirm (Fernseher) das Spiel auf Vollbild stellen kann?

Wäre über Hilfe sehr erfreut!


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi.
Wie wärs wenn du einfach den PC Bildschirm in der Zeit in der du am TV spielen willst einfach deaktivierst?
Müsste doch gehen.^^


----------



## nurlasiosa (2. Dezember 2009)

Hey, das müsste theoretisch funktionieren.

Die Sache ist nun die, dass der Fernseher sich nicht mit dem Computer zusammen in einem Zimmer befindet und ich bei der Deaktivierung des PC-Monitors für etwaige Einstellungen zwischen den Zimmern pendeln müsste, was die Bedienung sehr erschwert (da ich am PC-Monitor ja nun nichts mehr sehe und hier sich alle Eingabegeräte etc. befinden; Lediglich die Controller sind über USB-Verlängerung im anderen Zimmer...)

Aber schonmal danke


----------



## feivel (4. Dezember 2009)

das funktioniert nicht nur theoretisch sondern auch praktisch genauso.
monitor 1 muss deaktiviert werden, dann kannst du auf dem zweiten die volle auflösung haben.
Alternative wär hier nur noch einen zweiten monitor mit FullHD Auflösung holen, und dann den Clone Modus aktivieren.


----------



## rabit (4. Dezember 2009)

Du musst doch nur den Fernseher als Primären Monitor aktivieren "desktop erweitern" auf den Hyundai Monitor...


----------

